

Getting Users - pud
http://blog.pud.com/post/5239917032/getting-users

======
pud
I significantly edited the blog post & submitted it again. I hope this doesn't
make me look like a spammer. The option to delete ones submissions seems to be
gone.. ?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521763>

------
vipivip
Do you spend on advertising?

~~~
pud
I haven't spent much on advertising (which is sort of ironic as my biggest
company is an ad exchange). Advertising works great when you're selling
something at a fixed cost (like an e-commerce site or Groupon site), but isn't
great when it's hard to calculate how much a user is "worth."

------
pud
Ask me anything.

